# KVM SWITCH für 2 Monitore gesucht.



## alexhigher (27. November 2012)

*KVM SWITCH für 2 Monitore gesucht.*

Hallo,

ich suche einen KVM Switch um 2 Monitore an zwei Rechnern zu nutzen ohne die anschlüsse dauernd umzustecken.
Ich habe auch schon was passendes gefunden. Ist mir nur irgendwie zu teuer.

2-Port Dual Monitor DVI/VGA USB KVM-Switch mit Audio & Mik. inkl. Kabel - KVM-Switch Versand GmbH: Fachh

Kennt sich von euch vielleicht jemand aus oder weiß, wo ich sows günstiger bekomme. Alternativen zu dem Gerät, sind meist noch teurer.. vielleicht ist es auch shcon das günstigste..

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2012)

Wie meinst Du das mit 2 Monitoren und 2 Rechnern? Soll PC1 BEIDE Monitore nutzen können, und durch 1x umschalten kann dann PC2 beide Monitore nutzen? Oder soll PC1 je nach Wahl Monitor 1 oder 2 nutzen, und der zweite PC dann gleichzeitig den anderen Monitor nutzen können? Oder soll PC1 mal nur einen, mal beide Monitore nutzen können, und PC2 ebenfalls?


----------

